# Masons



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

Just wondering how many 2coolers belonged to the Masonic Lodge?


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

Old Ocean Lodge 1284, MM there are several here.


----------



## dixierider (May 21, 2004)

Deer Park


----------



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

Deer Park also but I moved to Mt Belvieu and have not been very active for some time.


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

was a demolay, albert pike chapter San Antonio. Looked to get involved again and did not like the reception I received at the lodge I visited. never done anything else with it???


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Not a member, know very little little about the Masons, but I support the Shriners Hospital for Children. My friends and I have been been raising money for them for years.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

El Campo, 918...PM, DDGM 2000...there are a good bunch of us here, good men all.

TH


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Post up the area your interested in and someone will list the close lodge.


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

West University 1292 AF&AM 42yrs. Scottish Rite (Houston) 41yrs.

(TH , did you intend to include me in your remark  )


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

EA. Guy


----------



## cappy (Jan 16, 2005)

rpcoop said:


> Just wondering how many 2coolers belonged to the Masonic Lodge?


 Park Place 1172


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

P.A. Blue Lodge No. 1264, (30yrs)., Scottish Rite, Galveston,(25yrs), Al Amin Shriner, Corpus Christi (20 next year)


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

My Dad and Grandfather were both Masons, they have passed to bigger duties now... It has always intrigued me, and someday I will study this fine brotherhood.... I just need someone to point me in the right direction...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I did a little google search because of this thread and learned something new. 

I always thought you had to be asked to join. But just found out the opposite is true.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Velasco 757
was Demolay in Lake Jackson
Wife is Eastern Star
Came from a Mosonic Family

Just remember if you are interested

2 B 1 ASK 1


----------



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

Badhabit 2 B 1 ask 1


----------



## Jus corey (Oct 14, 2005)

I have a co-worker who is in-active, but when I asked him about it he said I was a prime canidate but was a lil un-noligable about details and so forth?


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

What exactly is a mason anyways? Is that like the lion's club? 


PS....I'm a stonecutter!!


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Hitchcock...1401


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Goose....feel free to pm me tomorrow and I'll be happy to answer all your questions.....If you like.

Here are a few Masons that most folks will know....
George Washington, Teddy Roosevelt, William Travis, Davy Crockett, Jim Bowie, Sam Houston....just to name a few.....Just some good men who strive to be better.......


----------



## sweetspot (Dec 1, 2004)

*Lodge*

Randolph 1268


----------



## tiderunner (Aug 3, 2005)

Brazoria Lodge #327


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Tomball 1092

Capt. Red - Scottish Rite!!! you may know my dad..

Darrell - Whenever your ready Bro....
Matt


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

lindale park #1347


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Young Co. #485*

Good people doing good work !


----------



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

I live pretty close to Old River. Anyone know people from there?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

R U A, as they say.


----------



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

I only met ********* once but I bet he would make a prime candidate.


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

*Me too - Sugar Land Lodge 1141*

Darrell and anyone else interested; I would suggest you start here for some general knowledge of what we are all about. Then get with any of us or visit a nearby lodge and just tell them you are interested.

http://www.grandlodgeoftexas.org/masonry_info.php

If you decide you would like to become a member of the oldest known fraternity, then ask to join and you will be given a petition to fill out. It is true, you have to ask to join. There are several in your area. One of the oldest is Cedar Bayou Lodge on Ferry Rd. That place is full of history. They have fish fries fairly regularly and I try to make it a point of getting over there and eating..., I mean supporting their efforts once in a while. It is the only lodge I have personally visited in your area and as expected, I met some good people while there.

I have been a Master Mason for only a few years and I regret I did not join earlier. We do a lot of charity work and I have found it to be very rewarding. Knowing you, I feel it would be right up your alley.

Fishnut, I visited your lodge on Feb. 9th, when the G.M. visited. You guys had a mighty fine dinner!

Darrell or anyone else interested, if I can help, p.m., email or call me. Hope this helps. - Craig


----------



## jeffpjacob (Mar 14, 2006)

Tubal Cain


----------



## Troutsnot (Aug 5, 2005)

P.M. Morton 72 In Richmond, Tx


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Orphan's Friend #17 AF&AM


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Darrell*



Badhabit said:


> My Dad and Grandfather were both Masons, they have passed to bigger duties now... It has always intrigued me, and someday I will study this fine brotherhood.... I just need someone to point me in the right direction...


Just ask someone and take it from there. I'd make it a point to get involved with your membership.

Guy, EA? You can finish you know, and you should.

Anyone need any help, PM me or any of the other Masons who post.

TH


----------



## Capt. Sandbar (Jun 12, 2004)

West Columbia #5


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

WM Eagle Lake Lodge #366

Good on ya Guy. Looks like there are a bunch of Masons here...let us know if you need any help with your work.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

I am sponsored and have all my paperwork filled out, just never have done anything with it


----------



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

Is that all?


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

There was just a special on the History Channel about the Freemasons. Pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

EC Lodge 918


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Was DeMolay in Pasadena lodge many years ago and now MM in Archives lodge in Pasadena, and Eastern Star in Pasadena Lodge


----------



## heavyduty 2000 (Dec 9, 2004)

MM Charles W Anderson Lodge San Antonio. 


In case anyone hasnt finished it took me a while I was an EA for about 4 years then decided I wanted to finish contacted the lodge and finished the Fellowcraft and was raised as quick as possible. I am very proud that I finally finished.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good for you heavyduty...glad you went back and completed your Degrees.

TH


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

C. A Fortner 1304 Channelview, texas


----------



## MR. L (Jun 11, 2004)

Palestine Lodge #31
Scottish Rite
York Rite


----------



## Dr. Scuba (Feb 6, 2006)

Trinity Valley 1048, Scottish Rite-Valley of Dallas


----------



## y-knot (Dec 25, 2004)

1429 Helotes Mm


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

"My Dad and Grandfather were both Masons, they have passed to bigger duties now... It has always intrigued me, and someday I will study this fine brotherhood.... I just need someone to point me in the right direction..."

I am in the same shoes. 

Please forgive me if I miss speak or call something the wrong name I am not as familliar as I should be given my ancestors involvement. My family has a long history of being part of the Mason organization as well as the Shriner org.. 

I just got off the phone with my mother to ask a few questions about my great grandfather. She was in the middle of her monthly poker game!? Wow! I knew she was a wiz with cards, bridge, gin, ect. but I didn't know all the ladies had a regular game! I digress. I knew my great grandfather was very involved with the Masons, I saw his ring many times in my grandfathers display case when he was alive. My mother said he was the highest ranking? position? person? in Michigan in the 30's and 40's he died in '47. She also told me his wife, my great grandmother's family was very active in the Shriners and Masons in Indiana and in Indianapolis especially in the early to mid 1900's. My grandfather on my dad's side was a Shriner for most of his life. I will find out more when she is done tonight. She has done our geneology back to the 1500's, so she has all the info at home.

I have always been curious about the Masonic order, but never had anyone to ask that was alive to find out about it. Thanks for starting this thread, it has motivated me to learn about my family a litle more and learn about Masons. I remember my grandfather telling me I was supposed to join two things, the NRA and the Masons. He got me my life membership in the NRA in 1981. I guess I need to stop wondering and look into the other.


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

Kenedy 774 
Alamida 200 
and S.W. Danbury 1432, that will change next month,...uuu i hope

hey Capt Sandbar i think you forgot one brother.

chief..i should have known.your character shows through ........................Mike


----------



## seachaser05 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Lodge*

Pasadena Lodge 1155.

My dad was a mason for 51 years and he put the hammer on me 35 years ago.


----------



## Capt. Sandbar (Jun 12, 2004)

Next Tuesday I will add Danbury to my list. I didn't forget, I just have not pulled the trigger yet; and I am sure it will change. See you Tuesday.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

when I worked at a Computer guy for McLennan County, I parked across the street from the Grand Mason Lodge in Waco, that place was a fortress!

The county had purchased their old lodge when they built the new one, and the old one was pretty cool to go walking thru


----------



## CHICKENCHASER (Dec 27, 2005)

Is There Anybody Form The Strack Lodge In Spring?


----------



## Postoak213 (Jun 29, 2004)

La Fayette Masonic Lodge # 34, A. F. & A. M., La Grange, TX - Past Master


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

i am curious how you can join?


----------



## Postoak213 (Jun 29, 2004)

2b1, ask1


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

*masons*

Park Place 1172


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*rangerjohn*



rangerjohn said:


> i am curious how you can join?


If you know a Mason ask him how you can join. If you don't know one and want to join let me know your location and contact information and I'll have someone contact you.

Thanks,

TH


----------



## nwscc (Jul 24, 2006)

Lavaca Lodge #36


----------



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

Matagorda # 7


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

*masons*

Masonry does not make a bad man good, it makes a good man better..........Capt. Wayne


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Long history of Masons in my family going back hundreds of years. I have always been interested and intrigued, but dad gum if my schedule has kept me from it time and again. Many of the best men I know are Masons. I'm not surprised to see so many of you here that I respect are Masons too. One day I'll ask again, and if I can retire from coaching one of these days, I'll be able to do it right. - Coach


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Texas City Lodge 1118, El Mina Shriners - Galveston

"Our Blades defend the Helpless, Our arms uphold the weak, Our hearts know only Tenderness, To serve our children is all we seek!"​







El Mina ShrineBedouins​


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

What are masons involved in? What is there drive and purpose? Curiosity always gets the better part of me, sorry.

Brian


----------



## amerson357 (Jul 7, 2004)

Harmony #15


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

E.A. #31 Palestine. I know Craig....my visit to Sugar Land was awesome last year. I will and hopefully soon.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Pasadena #1155


----------



## Boaz (May 17, 2006)

rpcoop said:


> Just wondering how many 2coolers belonged to the Masonic Lodge?


Past Master of Cade-Rothwell 1151, member of Woodland 1157, member of John-Mitchell 1401, A cert. Arabia Shrine Temple,, arabian knights, "We ride, so others may walk"


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*What Do Masons Do?*



bbridges said:


> What are masons involved in? What is there drive and purpose? Curiosity always gets the better part of me, sorry.
> 
> Brian


The Masonic experience encourages members to become better men, better husbands, better fathers, and better citizens. The fraternal bonds formed in the Lodge help build lifelong friendships among men with similar goals and values.
Beyond its focus on individual development and growth, Masonry is deeply involved in helping people. *The Freemasons of North America contribute over two million dollars a day to charitable causes.* This philanthropy represents an unparalleled example of the humanitarian commitment of this great and honorable Fraternity. Much of that assistance goes to people who are not Masons. Some of these charities are vast projects. The Shrine Masons (Shriners) operate the largest network of hospitals for burned and orthopedically impaired children in the country, and there is never a fee for treatment. The Scottish Rite Masons maintain a nationwide network of over 150 Childhood Language Disorder Clinics, Centers, and Programs.

Many other Masonic organizations sponsor a variety of philanthropies, including scholarship programs for children, and perform public service activities in their communities. Masons also enjoy the fellowship of each other and their families in social and recreational activities.

That's some of what Masons do. 

TH


----------



## Indo China (Jul 25, 2006)

I am a senior De Molay form Sam B. Cantey out od what was Bellaire masonic lodge. I had my EA put on me by my Dad at West U 1292 he was a PM as was my Grandad of this lodge. I grew up working in the kitchen at Stated Meetings and such so the men could go upstairs and atart the meeting. I also helped at the Scottish Rite in the summers with the bullitens. 

Now at 34 I am trying to transfer to Katy Masonic lodge with a heavy heart after losing my Dad and him not seeing me finish my work. I will tell you men who are not members if in your heart you feel a desire the order needs you and you need it. I am pleased to see a discussion of non-masons actually speak of the order favorably. It turns my stomach when people bash the order as they stand on the outside and look in. 

Masonry makes good men better. I know this has been posted but I think it says so much.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

like capt wayne said it taked a good man an makes him better. There is a multitude of good things that they sponsor. Among them the shriners burn Institute and crippled childrens hospitals. Everybody should be a traveling man.


----------



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

Masons started the public schools.


----------



## Troutsnot (Aug 5, 2005)

P.m. Morton 72 Richmond, Texas


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

I did not come from a long line of Masons in my family, on the contrary, my Father did not "believe" in "secret" organizations. I have since learned that some people actually think we are a Religious organization...others think we are satanic.....Masons are not a Religious organization, but we very much believe in God as a Supreme Being. I have been a Mason for 20+ years and am a Past Master of the Lodge and I hold my head high when asked if I am a Mason!

And my Father, God rest his soul, I think finally figured out that Masonry was not the "Dark" side he mistook it for, as he raised me to be a Good Man; Masonry just made me better!

Waller Lodge #808


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Does not being active for over 20 years count?

Albert Pike - San Antonio.

Alzafar Nemnuf.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

Gray lodge # 329


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

pm fairbanks 1363 at age 25 . arabian shriner also and i love every minute of it!


----------



## ratrap (Mar 21, 2007)

Cypress Lodge #1423


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Anyone a member of Harmony Lodge #6 in Galveston?


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Pasadena 1155


----------



## Hook 'Em (Jan 3, 2005)

Often thought about it. But really never knew a guy that made mention of it that I felt comfortable with to ask. Still interested though. Any thoughts or suggestions? Send a PM.


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

Hook Em
just ask the first one you see,,no need to be uncomfortable ,,,i can guarantee that he will be receptive and enthusiastic about the subject .....or pm me a phone number where i can find out where you live for starters..
.
Mike Jennings.... W.M. Danbury 1432


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

hiram abiff said:


> pm fairbanks 1363 at age 25 . arabian shriner also and i love every minute of it!


wow that was quick there brother,,not many of us had that much dedication at that age,,,Congrats


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

*masons*

two of the brothers in the line up had two drop out so i had to step up. i had a good year as master. we conferred probably 15 degrees and i raised my brother in law and a good buddy of mine. it was a good experience that helped me mature as a person. i think the brother that started this masonic thread did a great job! we need to be proud and boast a little about the worlds oldest and largest fraternity.


----------



## willlof (Oct 15, 2005)

JW Danbury 1432 2b1ask1


----------



## Boogie1 (Mar 13, 2007)

C. A. Fortner 1304 Channelview, Tx.
MM
Although I have been inactive for some time I really should get involved again!!!


----------



## Choo43 (Jan 14, 2007)

Tomball 1096


----------



## JW AKA JEFF (Jul 15, 2006)

My Father and Grandfather were Mason's although I never had time to join in the past (worked away @340 days a year) I've often thought about joining. Are there any 2Coolers in the Beaumont area that are Masons? Please PM me with any info. that might help.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 16, 2007)

Sam B. Crawford 1418. My first post!


----------



## RobtoeMC (Nov 7, 2006)

Past Master, Tomball 1096. Richmond Chapter and Council, Ft. Bend Commandery (Captain General)


----------



## Indigo Flats (Jul 6, 2005)

*South Carolina Mason*

PM Wannamaker 329, PJGD of the Grand Lodge of SC, York Rite, Scottish Rite, and Hejaz Temple. 29 years of traveling and I wouldn't take anything for it!


----------



## firemitch2 (Sep 5, 2006)

waller 808


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

i think masons where formed befoer those religions where created, mormons where not a "religion" until well into the existance of the USA and masons (as i have seen on discovery or history chanel) are supposed to be based from teh knights templar (that is the story i saw on i think the history channel.)
ihave been interested in joining myself up here in spring. my grandfather was a mason but left it when he got a bit older. 

the one questions i have is this, my grandfather was a lever 32 manson, what doesthat mean?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

JJ whoever told you that was wrong.

There was no "founder" of Free Masonry, it was founded by a group.

rangerjohn, a 32nd degree Mason relates to the Scottish Rite. So if someone tells you that they are a "32nd degree Mason, they're telling you that they are a member of the Scottish Rite.

In Blue Lodge Masonry there are only three degrees.

*The Fraternity of Ancient Free and Accepted Masons (A.F.& A.M.) is the oldest and most widely known fraternal organization in the world. It has its roots in antiquity and is directly descended from the association of "operative masons," the cathedral builders of the Middle Ages, who traveled through Europe employing the skills of their craft. The organization, as we know it today, began in 1717 in England where the cathedral building was on the decline and the "operative masons," or "free masons" as they were known, started to accept members who were not members of the mason's craft, calling them "speculative masons" or "accepted masons."*
*Freemasonry was brought to the United States by our early settlers. Through out the world there are approximately five million Freemasons. Nearly three million of them reside in the United States.*

TH


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Trout. I wasn't paying much attention so sure I got some of the details and such wrong. Is the underwear thing true or was that wrong also?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Got that one wrong too JJ.

TH


----------



## 2blue (Apr 16, 2007)

The underwear thing is true in the Mormon religion. The women make the "secret" underwear for their men. The thought is that the last piece of clothing a man takes off before committing adultery is the underwear. It is a deterrent. All that Sunday school class just payed off.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> Got that one wrong too JJ.
> 
> TH


This was a long time ago, I seem to remember him relating that with level 11 or the 11th stage or something??? Does that make sense? Maybe we were in fact talking about Mormons or Jehovah's Witnesses...


----------



## kpdmotorjock (Jul 27, 2006)

Morton Lodge #72


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Gentleman, a quick question;
My dad was a 32nd degree Mason and past master of his lodge in New York City. I have his sheepskin "apron". It's in a beautiful elephant hide case. Is there anything special I should do with it, or just keep it as a memory of a great father and very good man?
He started me fishing for flounder at age four and on a party boat trip with the gang from his office (1947, age 7), I caught a 12lb. 27" "Fluke" (summer flounder). Still have the bamboo rod, and Penn reel I caught her on, and the beat up old picture I carry in my wallet. Made a lifelong fisherman out of me.
Thanks,
Frank


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Oceola according to tradition, your Dad should have been buried with the "sheepskin apron". Since obviously he wasn't, just keep it as a memory.

TH


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Morton Lodge #72, Richmond , Texas
E.A.



Kelly


----------



## gregg75 (Jun 16, 2007)

*540*

Rogers Prarie #540. Normangee Tx. Raised in 1999. Need to move my membership to Friendswood.


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

*history channel*

did any one see the history channel city underground on the masons? it was a positive upbeat show that brought me to light on some things i didnt know.
wes nichols
fairbanks 1363


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Why must a man be Whole in Body (no body parts missing) to become a Mason? Yes I know there are special wavers that can be applied for, but why? Is a man missing a finger, arm or leg not a man? Why must he receive special permission to become a Mason? I'm Catholic so being a Mason is not in my future, but my questions have remained unanswered for years.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

There seams to be a lot of misunderstanding about the lodge.....

I am a member of Cedar Bayou # 321... one of the oldest lodges in Texas

It is a great place fillled with great people....It does not matter if you are Catholic or Prodestant.....just that you believe in god.

PM me if you have any questions about the lodge...this forum is not really the place
especialy if you type like me

TS


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Don I answered your question in a PM...you must have slept since our last discussion about this, lol.

TH


----------



## Paparobo (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm interested in a lodge in the Houston 290 area. I live in Copperfield.

I have a few friends that are Masons. All very good people.

Someone please p.m. me with any info.

Thanks


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

brazoria lodge #327


----------



## Choo43 (Jan 14, 2007)

Tomball 1096


----------



## Rodmaster66 (Mar 19, 2007)

LaMarque 1325


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

http://www.hollandlodge.org/hlfamous.htm

My wife is active with Eastern Star at Holland Lodge on Montrose St. in Houston.....lots of history there. Sam Houston and Anson Jones were the lodge founders......i beleive Santa Ana is on the books.....and i understand what saved his life at San Jacinto was that he gave the sign of a Mason in distress.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Houston Tx,


----------



## FLOUNDERINGFREE230 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Mason*

LaPorte Lodge #857


----------



## jbethard (May 2, 2005)

Pine Tree # 1396


----------



## wpf (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks for starting this thread. I can relate with many of the questions, so I'm glad to see the answers. I have my Grandfathers Sheepskin. He was of the Scottish Rite not sure of the degree but 32nd sounds familiar. His father (my great grandfather) Frank Wood built the lodge in Holland Tx. I still have a paper about that. Dad has been gone 4 years so I don't have him to ask. But I do have one of dad's friends (a Mason) in Longview. Thanks again!


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

My father was a mason for many (many) years (Jonesboro, Ark.) Of course he never told us anything about it..except..if I were ever in trouble, find a mason!! And you know..I always sought them out...just in case!! Thanks all!!


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

My Grandfather was a Mason here in Galveston, he passed away 10 yrs ago, I can remember as a child going places with him , all kinds of places, I remember him being pulled over for one thing or another probably 6-8 times over the years, he never got a ticket, I asked my grandmother why, and she told me its a mens club that he's in, I later found out it was the Mason's, at one time he was the i think its called, The Worshipful Master , His name was Smith Hartley, My uncle is also 1 right now at the Texas City Lodge, I do believe he reached the same.


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

*masons*



jackk said:


> brazoria lodge #327


 transfered to lake jackson #1317


----------

